# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  Theme song to "Evening Shade"

## 8ch(pl)

The TV show, Evening Shade, opened with a lovely waltz played on the violin. I believe it was the first season or so, then the theme changed. Could someone tell me the name of the piece. I played it from memory, (15 years or so)at last night's folk session and it has generated a bit of interest. I would love to find the music for it.

Let me know if you can help out with this song. Thanks

----------


## 8ch(pl)

I dug deeper to answer my own question. It was written for the show by Craig Stuart Garfinkle. I had assumed that it was a traditional American piece. It can be downloaded fron sites about the show, it is really a worthy piece.

----------


## LKN2MYIS

I can't seem to find a site with a download for it.

Can you post a link?

----------


## 8ch(pl)

Well, I'll try it.http://search.netscape.com/ns/boomframe.jsp?query=evening+shade&page=1&offset=0&  result_url=redir%3Fsrc%3Dwebsearch%26requestId%3Db  1a2056742c00c6c%26clickedItemRank%3D4%26userQuery%  3Devening%2Bshade%26clickedItemURN%3Dhttp%253A%252  F%252Ftimstvshowcase.com%252Fevenings.html%26invoc  ationType%3D-%26fromPage%3DNSCPTop%26amp%3BampTest%3D1&remove_u  rl=http%3A%2F%2Ftimstvshowcase.com%2Fevenings.html

----------


## LKN2MYIS

Thanks - that worked.

Bears a certain resemblance to Ashokan Farewell, IMHO.

----------


## 8ch(pl)

Yes it does, I've a;ways thought it was a nice piece.

----------


## LKN2MYIS

Did you find the tab for it?

----------


## 8ch(pl)

Just been playing it by ear. I havent played it for a while and I drifted off the exact tune a bit, back on now that I downloaded the theme.

----------


## LKN2MYIS

My ear is horrible. Been working on improving it, but it's
like spit in the ocean.

----------


## 8ch(pl)

Don't feel bad, I can't do a thing with TAB. Not much more with Notation.

----------


## LKN2MYIS

No problem with Tab. My problem lies with "talent"!

----------

